# Presidential Electoral Votes...



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.

*Electoral Votes*

Kerry-252
Bush-254

     

-TS


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.
> 
> *Electoral Votes*
> 
> ...


8:36 pm update

Bush-94
kerry-77

still early tho


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I hope Bush wins cuz then i have a good excuse to move to Canada.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Its OK b/c only the dumb states results are in.


----------



## Bigair101 (Jun 14, 2004)

It's mostly just projecting at this point though and they havent even projected California which will boost Kerry another 55.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

KONA_in_SB said:


> Its OK b/c only the dumb states results are in.


Hahahahah, very, very true. People with low IQ's who can relate to the leader.

-TS


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

though-i-really-dont-wanna-have-him-as-a-president-any-longer,i-would-like-to-see-him-clean-up-his-own-mistakes-for-once

eek.  

102-for-bush
77kerry


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> though-i-really-dont-wanna-have-him-as-a-president-any-longer,i-would-like-to-see-him-clean-up-his-own-mistakes-for-once
> 
> eek.
> 
> ...


 I'm getting a bit nervous here....lol... If I was actually 18 right now, I'd be looking into apartments in B.C. as we speak.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I hope Bush wins cuz then i have a good excuse to move to Canada.


yeah that's what i was telling my mom, but she said no...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous here....lol... If I was actually 18 right now, I'd be looking into apartments in B.C. as we speak.


yeah, i'm moving to nelson when i turn 18 to be a proffesional bike bum...


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

*well..*



TheSherpa said:


> For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.
> 
> *Electoral Votes*
> 
> ...


looks like im the only one rooting for bush. F*CK KERRY!!


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Anyone know of any good Chemistry/Engineering schools in B.C?

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> yeah, i'm moving to nelson when i turn 18 to be a proffesional bike bum...


 Or I ought to look into schools over in France so I could become a bike/ski bum over there and ride/board Les Gets and all those cool places in the Alps all the time, and would be socially accepted as a leftwingest.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Or France.   *zips up flame suit*


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> looks like im the only one rooting for bush. F*CK KERRY!!


no, i hear ya

skrew kerry, he cant catch a dam football


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

viva la bush!!!!! lol how do all you guys not like The Bush?? oh well here in Va we hunt from out ladder bridges!! ill get picks soon,


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm going to go blow off some steam. This sucks. Viva la Canada.

-TS


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

woah woah calm down there...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> I'm going to go blow off some steam. This sucks. Viva la Canada.
> 
> -TS


yeah it sucks.
last i've seen was
Bush-177
Kerry-112

viva la canada.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

KomodoRider said:


> viva la bush!!!!! lol how do all you guys not like The Bush?


maybe because he got us into a war that never should have happened...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dis ain't no political forum


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> dis ain't no political forum


Yea, but this is quite possibly the most important night of the decade.

-TS


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Matt = Dumb*

Hey Matt,

You sure do write stupid things. If you had any credible sources, you might have your own opinion, not one that Fahrenheit 9/11 gave you. Keep you rhetoric to yourself. And remember, REAL MEN LOVE BUSH!

Sam



matt said:


> maybe because he got us into a war that never should have happened...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> You sure do write stupid things. If you had any credible sources, you might have your own opinion, not one that Fahrenheit 9/11 gave you. Keep you rhetoric to yourself. And remember, REAL MEN LOVE BUSH!
> 
> Sam


actually i have never seen fahrenheit 9/11 although i would like to.
i guess i'm just not a "real man"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea, but this is quite possibly the most important night of the decade.
> 
> -TS


Real man love bush sounds good to me too.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> You sure do write stupid things. If you had any credible sources, you might have your own opinion, not one that Fahrenheit 9/11 gave you. Keep you rhetoric to yourself. And remember, REAL MEN LOVE BUSH!
> 
> Sam


 That was a blatantly vague comment if I ever heard one. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion and there are quite a lot of reasons nto to support Bush. IMO.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BTW largest turn out I ever seen 50 minute wait


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Well,

I guess you don't like "BUSH", like most guys. Suit yourself.



matt said:


> actually i have never seen fahrenheit 9/11 although i would like to.
> i guess i'm just not a "real man"


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Well,
> 
> I guess you don't like "BUSH", like most guys. Suit yourself.


I mean Presidents IQ should atleast be out of the single digits and they should also be able to link COMPLETE sentences together.

-TS


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Well,
> 
> I guess you don't like "BUSH", like most guys. Suit yourself.


Fing tinkerbells


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> I mean Presidents IQ should atleast be out of the single digits and they should also be able to link COMPLETE sentences together.
> 
> -TS


or be able to wave...


----------



## Bigair101 (Jun 14, 2004)

REAL MEN VOTE FOR WHOEVER THEY WANT! And "loving President Bush" and "loving bush" dont go together. And the current polls dont show much because there are still many states left. It's showing 112 Kerry to 172 Bush but add in California and its 167 Kerry and 172 Bush. Even if Bush wins Florida, Ohio and a few minor states or just a bunch of minor states could still make Kerry win. Go Kerry!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Latest update from Yahoo

as of 7:11 p.m. PST

Bush-184

Kerry-112


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Bigair101 said:


> REAL MEN VOTE FOR WHOEVER THEY WANT! And "loving President Bush" and "loving bush" dont go together. And the current polls dont show much because there are still many states left. It's showing 112 Kerry to 172 Bush but add in California and its 167 Kerry and 172 Bush. Even if Bush wins Florida, Ohio and a few minor states or just a bunch of minor states could still make Kerry win. Go Kerry!


 Bush is nasty in most situations out there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Bigair101 said:


> REAL MEN VOTE FOR WHOEVER THEY WANT!
> 
> Real men just go out and vote. Voting allows you to complain, because if you don't vote then your voice is never heard and therefore you should keep your mouth closed. If you voted, then complain as much as you want


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

I may go puke.

-TS


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Sweet, put me down for GWB*



LandonVega said:


> looks like im the only one rooting for bush. F*CK KERRY!!


LV, You must also have a J.O.B., live in the real world and pay your own bills.

I can live with Kerry but really hope Bush pulls it off.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Wow,

There are a lot of liberals in here. Apparently, you don't make much money or don't really care how much you are going to pay in taxes if Kerry gets elected, not that he will. Also we need a president that sticks to what he says not flip flops every other week. Oh, did I mention that Kerry voted to go to war on the same information that Bush used. Kerry es no muy buen!!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Wow,
> 
> There are a lot of liberals in here. Apparently, you don't make much money or don't really care how much you are going to pay in taxes if Kerry gets elected, not that he will. Also we need a president that sticks to what he says not flip flops every other week. Oh, did I mention that Kerry voted to go to war on the same information that Bush used. Kerry es no muy buen!!


buen isn't a word...
maybe you meant bien or bueno.  just messing with you

i don't think being a democrat means that you don't make much money...
kerry's wife is voting democrat and look at her...
peace


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Wow,
> 
> There are a lot of liberals in here. Apparently, you don't make much money or don't really care how much you are going to pay in taxes if Kerry gets elected, not that he will. Also we need a president that sticks to what he says not flip flops every other week. Oh, did I mention that Kerry voted to go to war on the same information that Bush used. Kerry es no muy buen!!


 Maybe its cuz we care about the deficeit and keeping our economy from going downhill again and actually want social security when we retire as well as moderately affordable health care and the ability to buy those prescriptions up in Canada. Kerry doesnt necessarily flip flop, he does tend to change his views on things but you have to figure that as time goes on, the issues change, and the way we look at the issues has to change too. So in that matter it seems better to have a president that is open to new ideas instead of one that is a hardass wanting to stay in the past.

Plus, havent you seen the Michael J. Fox commercial? Think of all the people stemcells could help?

Wow, I'm gona get banned for this not being in Poli-Reli-Eco Forum.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

No intelligent person would vote for kerry. Hum... no that is worded wrong, i personally would not vote for someone who voted to raise taxes 394 times. Also someone who has the worst voting reccord in the senate. Personally also against gays. Yes i know bush is not the smartest president he also sucks at public speaking. Basically he has a really good cabinet. GO BUSH.

Bush: 195
Kerry: 112

http://www.bushcountry.org/media/John_Kerry_Commercial.mp3


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> buen isn't a word...
> maybe you meant bien or bueno.  just messing with you
> 
> i don't think being a democrat means that you don't make much money...
> ...


 He must've meant bueno since bien is french.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Maybe its cuz we care about the deficeit and keeping our economy from going downhill again and actually want social security when we retire as well as moderately affordable health care and the ability to buy those prescriptions up in Canada. Kerry doesnt necessarily flip flop, he does tend to change his views on things but you have to figure that as time goes on, the issues change, and the way we look at the issues has to change too. So in that matter it seems better to have a president that is open to new ideas instead of one that is a hardass wanting to stay in the past.
> 
> Plus, havent you seen the Michael J. Fox commercial? Think of all the people stemcells could help?
> 
> Wow, I'm gona get banned for this not being in Poli-Reli-Eco Forum.


yeah. didn't you ever study the hero's journey in school? if you did you would know that as the hero goes through his journey he/she gains information and changes his or her outlook/understanding on or about life. i guess bush not changing makes him the opposite of a hero, a Zero


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

there are good and bad to this everyone voting. well ok, just bad. all these uninformed bandwagon liberals (not all leftys, but a big %) are just voting this time b/c all the hype!! and in truth they have no idea who or what they are voting for! 

Vote or Die! the most gayest thing that has happend to this country sence.... gay people

no offence to gay people, dont want to start another gay fight, no pun.. but what is more gay than being gay?? exacly


----------



## Bigair101 (Jun 14, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Wow,
> 
> There are a lot of liberals in here. Apparently, you don't make much money or don't really care how much you are going to pay in taxes if Kerry gets elected, not that he will. Also we need a president that sticks to what he says not flip flops every other week. Oh, did I mention that Kerry voted to go to war on the same information that Bush used. Kerry es no muy buen!!


Don't make a lot of money? Is that because when Bush is President, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> He must've meant bueno since bien is french.


bien is also a spanish word though.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHHAA. So true!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Monica says


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> i personally would not vote for someone who voted to raise taxes 394 times. Also someone who has the worst voting reccord in the senate. Personally also against gays. Yes i know bush is not the smartest president he also sucks at public speaking.


yeah bush lies when he says that 394 times thing...
you guys do realize that is true in a sense, but you vote more than once on a bill.
congrats on having your opinion that's better then what a lot of people have.
peace


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

samanderson4 said:


> Wow,
> 
> There are a lot of liberals in here. Apparently, you don't make much money or don't really care how much you are going to pay in taxes if Kerry gets elected, not that he will. Also we need a president that sticks to what he says not flip flops every other week. Oh, did I mention that Kerry voted to go to war on the same information that Bush used. Kerry es no muy buen!!


Maybe some people make a LOT of money and feel that they should give some of it back. I know some people who basically voted to increase their own taxes. Doing the right thing even though it hurts, or might mean not buying that ipod or some stupid clothes? THAT'S BEING A REAL MAN.

Personally I think both candidates are monumental failures, one is just a failure waiting to happen.

As to whomever said that bush has a good cabinet, WOW... His cab is the problem. He and cheney aren't so bad. Bush is well meaning (IMHO) but has gotten very poor advice. Cheney is all business, and this rubs people wrong, but I can respect it as he's highly effective. The rest? Hmm, anyone love condi's testmonial in front of the 9/11 comission as much as I did? There was also that whole abu graib prison cover up thing...


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Monica says


that sign is hilarious.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

That is horrible logic that was used for mythology and japanese, ect stories real heros dont exist in USA anymore too much corruption in the government no matter who is elected there not gona get everything done. Kerry Propossed like twice as much as bush did, and he thinks that he is going to accomplish all of it via raising taxes even though at the beginning of his campaign he stated he would not raise taxes now he is basing everything on it....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> That is horrible logic that was used for mythology and japanese, ect stories real heros dont exist in USA anymore too much corruption in the government no matter who is elected there not gona get everything done. Kerry Propossed like twice as much as bush did, and he thinks that he is going to accomplish all of it via raising taxes even though at the beginning of his campaign he stated he would not raise taxes now he is basing everything on it....


 Real heros haven't existed in atleast the past 20-30 years, now its all material people such as basketball players and such, unlike around world war II where people actually had real heros and stuff. Get with the program!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> Maybe some people make a LOT of money and feel that they should give some of it back. I know some people who basically voted to increase their own taxes. Doing the right thing even though it hurts, or might mean not buying that ipod or some stupid clothes? THAT'S BEING A REAL MAN.
> 
> Personally I think both candidates are monumental failures, one is just a failure waiting to happen.
> 
> As to whomever said that bush has a good cabinet, WOW... His cab is the problem. He and cheney aren't so bad. Bush is well meaning (IMHO) but has gotten very poor advice. Cheney is all business, and this rubs people wrong, but I can respect it as he's highly effective. The rest? Hmm, anyone love condi's testmonial in front of the 9/11 comission as much as I did? There was also that whole abu graib prison cover up thing...


 I agree, Bush is well meaning he just doesnt quite go about it the right way due to the rest of washington and also some of his ego i think.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> That is horrible logic that was used for mythology and japanese, ect stories real heros dont exist in USA anymore too much corruption in the government no matter who is elected there not gona get everything done. Kerry Propossed like twice as much as bush did, and he thinks that he is going to accomplish all of it via raising taxes even though at the beginning of his campaign he stated he would not raise taxes now he is basing everything on it....


yeah, but wouldnt' it be nice if we could all have a hero in that big, white house?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

It does not really matter what we say on this forum its not going to change anyones votes......  VOTE BUSH


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I agree, Bush is well meaning he just doesnt quite go about it the right way due to the rest of washington and also some of his ego i think.


yeah i guess bush is well meaning, but i do think that it's cheney running the show...

i mean how could somebody as dumb as bush even write his name? he can't wave properly...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> It does not really matter what we say on this forum its not going to change anyones votes......  VOTE BUSH


 Well if theyre on this forum it wouldn't matter seeing as how unless you're in Hawaii or Alaska the polls are closed anyways.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Its pathetic when some sports players make over $10million a year... cough "yankees"
such a waste. Too much greed in the world.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:



> Its pathetic when some sports players make over $10million a year... cough "yankees"
> such a waste. Too much greed in the world.


yeah that is a waste.. cough *alex rodriguez* cough


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> yeah i guess bush is well meaning, but i do think that it's cheney running the show...
> 
> i mean how could somebody as dumb as bush even write his name? he can't wave properly...


 Matt, Sherpa, I found the college Im going to go to. 

http://www.univ-angers.fr/default.asp?ID=1&langue=1

Or something to the like. It even has an engineering department.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Matt, Sherpa, I found the college Im going to go to.
> 
> http://www.univ-angers.fr/default.asp?ID=1&langue=1
> 
> Or something to the like. It even has an engineering department.


cool, i suspect you are fluent in french?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

People think bush messed up our economy in actuallity he has been cleaning up from the previous democratic presidents. If you take a look at smaller scales like cities and check out the ones who have been controlled by democrats for a good ammount of time, they are hurting because the economy can not survive on democratic rule. I.E. Pittsburgh.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> People think bush messed up our economy in actuallity he has been cleaning up from the previous democratic presidents. If you take a look at smaller scales like cities and check out the ones who have been controlled by democrats for a good ammount of time, they are hurting because the economy can not survive on democratic rule. I.E. Pittsburgh.


but this war is making our debt huge.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

hey, if you guys survived the Reagan years, whats another 4 with puppethead?


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Bush = more trails*

If you vote for Bush he will open up more trails. I hope he invades France next!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> cool, i suspect you are fluent in french?


 Mostly... been in french since 4th grade and I'm a sophmore now in French3, to top that off I'm in some program thats like honors but different, its called the International Bacalaureate program, quite interesting really.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

zedro said:


> hey, if you guys survived the Reagan years, whats another 4 with puppethead?


i wasn't around then, but my parents were...

as of 7:52 PST

Bush-195
Kerry-112

Again not sure of the accuracy as i am getting it from yahoo...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

war does that....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> i wasn't around then, but my parents were...
> 
> as of 7:52 PST
> 
> ...


 CNN has very similar numbers.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Mostly... been in french since 4th grade and I'm a sophmore now in French3, to top that off I'm in some program thats like honors but different, its called the International Bacalaureate program, quite interesting really.


that's cool, i'm in spanish 2 (i live in california) and i'm a freshman...
never heard of that program though...


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Maybe its cuz we care about the deficeit and keeping our economy from going downhill again and actually want social security when we retire as well as moderately affordable health care and the ability to buy those prescriptions up in Canada. Kerry doesnt necessarily flip flop, he does tend to change his views on things but you have to figure that as time goes on, the issues change, and the way we look at the issues has to change too. So in that matter it seems better to have a president that is open to new ideas instead of one that is a hardass wanting to stay in the past.
> 
> Plus, havent you seen the Michael J. Fox commercial? Think of all the people stemcells could help?
> 
> Wow, I'm gona get banned for this not being in Poli-Reli-Eco Forum.


Wow tony, i have to pick your post apart.

Most economics experts will tell you that a president has very little to do with the economy. The economy is a cycle
Bush also supports buying prescription drugs from canada, he even said so in his last debate.
Also, Bush was the first president to use government funding for stem cell research. But he does not support the use of tax dollars for embryonic stem-cell research. I, along with president Bush believe that we should not be taxed for something that we feel is immoral. I think private companies should be able to do whatever they want with embryonic stem cells, as long as they are funded privately, and not by the government.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Bush 195
Kerry 133

Kerry just won PA.... I think im gona move im very disappointed in my state


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> war does that....


yeah... unfortunately.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

However you want to put it. But I think it goes more like this, The rich get richer and the poor get lazier and complain more.



Bigair101 said:


> Don't make a lot of money? Is that because when Bush is President, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Bush 195
> Kerry 133
> 
> Kerry just won PA.... I think im gona move im very disappointed in my state


 Get ready, in a little bit we'll be seeing results streaming in from the left coast!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Most economics experts will tell you that a president has very little to do with the economy. .


please write a thousand word essay on Reaganomics...

i love it everytime someone explains it too me...gives me goosebumps....


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Get ready, in a little bit we'll be seeing results streaming in from the left coast!


yes, the left coast is very left, so kerry will catch up soon


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, on that thing about if you vote for Kerry your uninformed or stupid or ignortant or whatever statement was made. 75%-80% of University Professorts are liberal Democrats, hmm informed people vote Democrat. 

Cali is ours, all we need now is Wisc. Rep., you can have Ohio and FL.

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> please write a thousand word essay on Reaganomics...
> 
> i love it everytime someone explains it too me...gives me goosebumps....


 I missed that generation, so Spencer please post it publically so all can see it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

zedro said:


> hey, if you guys survived the Reagan years, whats another 4 with puppethead?


Stuff like this http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/10/25/iraq.explosives/ . I mean, wouldn't it be ironic if this war somehow INCREASED terrorism? I mean, who could have seen that one coming??? Certainly not the REST OF THE WORLD.

Also, Jett-

I guess I was under the impression that this administration inherited a budget surplus. Instead of fixing the roof while it wasn't raining, they opted for tax cuts that amounted to roughly $300 per middle class household, not much in the scheme of things, enough to buy some baubles, a new TV or some other crap.

Personally I can't affiliate with either party as both make me sick, but sweet jesus...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Only states that are left and matter are CA, FL, OH, MI


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> that's cool, i'm in spanish 2 (i live in california) and i'm a freshman...
> never heard of that program though...


 http://www.ibo.org/


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Bush is ahead in Ohio and Florida right now. I can't wait for the next 4 years. I was told on this post that the rich get richer, is it really true. Will I really get richer if Bush is in office. I want Bush forever. If he is in office forever I will be the richest man alive, someday. I can't wait!!! Go BUSH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Ok, on that thing about if you vote for Kerry your uninformed or stupid or ignortant or whatever statement was made. 75%-80% of University Professorts are liberal Democrats, hmm informed people vote Democrat.
> 
> Cali is ours, all we need now is Wisc. Rep., you can have Ohio and FL.
> 
> -TS


Hahaha, thats hilarious! Professors are more likely to be liberals, therefore more informed people vote democrat? How about professors' salaries are paid by the government, therefore they want a larger government... and a democrat for a president


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> However you want to put it. But I think it goes more like this, The rich get richer and the poor get lazier and complain more.


not all poor people are lazy, that is a very poorly thought out comment...
if you have ever met any poor people you would know that the majority of them want to help their family and will work really hard for it. i know around here (napa) there is a large hispanic population...
the men usually pick grapes. now tell me it's lazy to be out picking grapes in 100+ degree weather.
a lot of the women clean houses and they do a Darn good job of it.  there are exceptions of course, but most people want to make a good, honest living, not complain about their ecomonical position.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Hahaha, thats hilarious! Professors are more likely to be liberals, therefore more informed people vote democrat? How about professors' salaries are paid by the government, therefore they want a larger government... and a democrat for a president


Hmm, so every single University is public? Oh and CA is gone.

-TS


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Our economy has just started to do good this year, recovering from democratic presidents takes time you cant get it done in 4 years.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> Stuff like this http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/10/25/iraq.explosives/ . I mean, wouldn't it be ironic if this war somehow INCREASED terrorism? I mean, who could have seen that one coming??? Certainly not the REST OF THE WORLD.
> 
> Also, Jett-
> 
> ...


i heard about the explosives a while back...
isn't it amazing that 380 tons of explosives which would take many, many trucks went unnoticed??  
this war was horrible in the first place and we also went in with not enough people to do anything anyway...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Our economy has just started to do good this year, recovering from democratic presidents takes time you cant get it done in 4 years.


Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.

Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves

Democrats-Normal human beings who can think for themselves and form there own opinions, not opinions spoon fed to them by Fox News.

-TS


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Did you miss the press conference where they had a general state that they retrieved a 5hit load of weapons. Yes you are right we did not send over enough people to just crush them in the beginning. Cant exactially stop now, that will show weakness. And other countries are too worried about oil to help.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

samanderson4 said:


> Bush is ahead in Ohio and Florida right now. I can't wait for the next 4 years. I was told on this post that the rich get richer, is it really true. Will I really get richer if Bush is in office. I want Bush forever. If he is in office forever I will be the richest man alive, someday. I can't wait!!! Go BUSH!!!!!!!!!


It depends on your definition of rich. If you're in the $200k+ per year tax brackets then yes, under Bush, opportunities for you to make money would be more openly available to you, both in income tax and other investment situations.

Is that incrimental increase in wealth worth having the backwoods ******* intolerance and strong religious-right influences that control the GOP today (night and day difference between the GOP of 20 years ago) to someone who already has ample funding for a great lifestyle? To some it is, to some it isn't.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

as of 8:20 P.M. PST the results are

Bush-210
Kerry-199

from www.yahoo.com


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

matt said:


> as of 8:20 P.M. PST the results are
> 
> Bush-210
> Kerry-199
> ...


I'm going with the more conservative and careful CNN projections.

-TS


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Jettj45 said:


> Did you miss the press conference where they had a general state that they retrieved a 5hit load of weapons.


Yeah, I did. It must be the working 6 days a week and paying my own bills that had me so distracted. Its a relief, how much did they find? And was it found in our control or???


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> People think bush messed up our economy in actuallity he has been cleaning up from the previous democratic presidents. If you take a look at smaller scales like cities and check out the ones who have been controlled by democrats for a good ammount of time, they are hurting because the economy can not survive on democratic rule. I.E. Pittsburgh.


explain-to-me-then-how-we-came-from-the-largest-budget-surpluses-in-our-nations-history-to-one-of-hte-biggest-deficits

the-rich-get-richer,the-middle-class/poor-gets-****ed

sometimes-you-have-to-stop-thinking-about-whats-best-for-you,and-start-thinking-about-what-is-best-for-other-people
we-are-a-nation-full-of-selfish-dueshebags

also,middle-america-shouldnt-be-allowed-to-vote ...********

i-wish-my-keyboard-worked-so-i-could-talk-and-not-sound-like-a-retard


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.
> 
> Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves
> 
> ...


Did you ever hear that thing about Bush over in Egypt or around there?
He made a speech then said to the leader of the country something to the effect of "if you ever need anything call me because i can talk to god"
did you ever hear that?
again those were not his exact words, but it was something to that effect.

how about the time he made a speech in brazil and afterwards said "oh you have black people here too"
bwahahaha. 

please don't get mad at me people i'm just trying to lighten the atmosphere.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.
> 
> Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves
> 
> ...


Nice generalization, shows how intelligent you are.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Hey Matty,
You know the Hispanics that you see picking grapes; a majority of them are illegal. Yes they work hard but guess what, a lot of our tax money goes to these illegals in the form of social programs such as sending their kids to schools, any hospital visits, increased insurance rate for uninsured and unlicensed drivers, more police just to name a few. So they might work hard, but they are breaking the LAW. You must be to young to know this. When you get your first job you will notice on teh first pay check that about half of it gone. These are just a few reasons why. Vote Republican



matt said:


> not all poor people are lazy, that is a very poorly thought out comment...
> if you have ever met any poor people you would know that the majority of them want to help their family and will work really hard for it. i know around here (napa) there is a large hispanic population...
> the men usually pick grapes. now tell me it's lazy to be out picking grapes in 100+ degree weather.
> a lot of the women clean houses and they do a Darn good job of it. there are exceptions of course, but most people want to make a good, honest living, not complain about their ecomonical position.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

you know whats weird? that Canadian news stations are more upto date on the electoral vote standings than Fox news (where the Democrates are much further behind)....go figure...


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> No intelligent person would vote for kerry. Hum... no that is worded wrong, i personally would not vote for someone who voted to raise taxes 394 times. Also someone who has the worst voting reccord in the senate. Personally also against gays. Yes i know bush is not the smartest president he also sucks at public speaking. Basically he has a really good cabinet. GO BUSH.
> 
> Bush: 195
> Kerry: 112
> ...


yea but that's over more then a decade (close to 2 decades) of bills and amendments. If you apply the same logic to Bush's voting record he would have voted to increase taxes almost 200 times last month alone.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> When you get your first job you will notice on teh first pay check that about half of it gone. These are just a few reasons why. Vote Republican


then why didnt they give tax rebates to the working poor, you know, the ones used in your example?

and didnt Bush want to make the illegals legal? so confusing...what issue are you talking about?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> explain-to-me-then-how-we-came-from-the-largest-budget-surpluses-in-our-nations-history-to-one-of-hte-biggest-deficits
> 
> the-rich-get-richer,the-middle-class/poor-gets-****ed
> 
> ...


i agree with you on the middle class/ poor class thing, we get screwed...

maybe you should delete your post. not having a working keyboard reflects badly on us democrats.  just kidding dude

peace


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> explain-to-me-then-how-we-came-from-the-largest-budget-surpluses-in-our-nations-history-to-one-of-hte-biggest-deficits
> 
> the-rich-get-richer,the-middle-class/poor-gets-****ed
> 
> ...


 I told you, send me $10 and I'll send you a working keyboard....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I do not remember all the specific's of it, but i remember hearing a very large number of cargo trucks full of weapons which are in our pocession now. Yes luckly i am still in college and have time to watch news "never watch major stations ie abc,cbs,nbc. all liberal" ill look for it on internet


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> and didnt Bush want to make the illegals legal? so confusing...what issue are you talking about?


Yes, he granted most green cards and gave them money. Another enlightened Republican 

-TS


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> I do not remember all the specific's of it, but i remember hearing a very large number of cargo trucks full of weapons which are in our pocession now. Yes luckly i am still in college and have time to watch news "never watch major stations ie abc,cbs,nbc. all liberal" ill look for it on internet


watch-english-news,you-will-get-unbiased-facts,not-a-bunch-of-********-like-we-get


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.
> 
> Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves
> 
> ...


 Or there's those that are...

Unaffiliated-smart, resourceful, do their homework, decide on the issue not just the party. 

Libertarian-again smart, resourceful, tend to agree with minority candidates more as far as issues go.

I find myself both of those.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> watch-english-news,you-will-get-unbiased-facts,not-a-bunch-of-********-like-we-get


 Reuters also seem to have unbiased news as well.


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

as of 8:30pm PST


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Nice generalization, shows how intelligent you are.


Of course it was a mass generalization, but it is about 80% true.

-TS


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I told you, send me $10 and I'll send you a working keyboard....


could-you-pm-me-your-paypal-adress


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Slack said:


> as of 8:30pm PST


she's uber-scary....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Of course it was a mass generalization, but it is about 80% true.
> 
> -TS


 Actually history the role between democrats and republicans as far as liberal and conservative has switched back and forth throughout the years.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Of course it was a mass generalization, but it is about 80% true.
> 
> -TS


Your generalization, about generalizing, is about a 0% true generalization


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> she's uber-scary....


 Just like Condoleeza Rice. *shudder*


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> could-you-pm-me-your-paypal-adress


 Sure thing.

SNAP DIZZLE! 2500 posts!!!! Let's see 270 for Mr. kerry!!!


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> explain-to-me-then-how-we-came-from-the-largest-budget-surpluses-in-our-nations-history-to-one-of-hte-biggest-deficits
> 
> the-rich-get-richer,the-middle-class/poor-gets-****ed
> 
> ...


The surpluse was still around from reagan, clinton messed it up and bush has started to clean it up. Side note Reagan however was the one who GAVE the WMD's to iraq....


----------



## shock (Aug 9, 2004)

All I want to say is that, I'm old. I've lived through a bunch of them (presidents). Some good, some bad, some indifferent.

No matter who wins, get on with your life. You can do anything you want, and whichever bought and paid for guy that ends up winning, don't let it stop you from doing what you want to do. Don't let it turn you into a hater. Neither one of these guys is 100% right or wrong. Neither one is likely to destroy the country or turn it into paradise, unless you let/make it happen.

This country is way more than whoever's in the whitehouse. It's about everyone that lives here and how we act toward each other. 

Whoever wins is not going to affect the way I try to go about my daily life and business. Everything changes and you go with the changes.

It would really be nice if we actually had guys to vote for that we really believed in, that we really thought could make the difference we want (oh wait, is that "me/we or you/we). The fact is, the system makes that quite difficult, and we're left with these guys. Don't let it ruin your day. 

This is a totally non-partisan political sermon. Politicians suck, but who else wants the job?


----------



## Justin Rempe (Aug 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Ok, on that thing about if you vote for Kerry your uninformed or stupid or ignortant or whatever statement was made. 75%-80% of University Professorts are liberal Democrats, hmm informed people vote Democrat.
> 
> Cali is ours, all we need now is Wisc. Rep., you can have Ohio and FL.
> 
> -TS


Those that can't get a real job in their field always resort to teaching. Teaching is a very noble cause, but look at the age of the average college professor, and also, say the average TV/News journalist. Seems like a whole lot of them are from the Vietnam War era, and it also seems like it was their liberal views that soiled our government and our soldiers for years afterwards. So, those people are now in office and in the news spotlights, teaching our kids (and some of us from here), and reporting their slanted viewpoints (not facts, mind you, but specifically designed views to soil particular political candidates) to us via one of the most readily used media outlets of all time...etc etc etc. And we wonder where the responsibility for one's self went, the morals of our once decent society.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I told you, send me $10 and I'll send you a working keyboard....


hey no spam allowed.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Actually history the role between democrats and republicans as far as liberal and conservative has switched back and forth throughout the years.


But were talking now! ****, Kerry camp says no FL for us.

-TS


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Hey,

I didn't say I totally agree with Bush, I just like him a hell of a lot more than Kerry. Also, the ones that I used in my example are illegal, you don't give people tax rebate to people that shouldn't be here. That's like you saying we should give a tax break to the "poor". Over 50% of Americans don't even pay taxes so how the hell do they get a tax break! Is that the poor you are talking about? Oh yeah, for everyone that says the wealthy don't pay their share of taxes, the top 10% of wage earners pay over 65% of all taxes. That sounds like enough to me.



zedro said:


> then why didnt they give tax rebates to the working poor, you know, the ones used in your example?
> 
> and didnt Bush want to make the illegals legal? so confusing...what issue are you talking about?


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> The surpluse was still around from reagan, clinton messed it up and bush has started to clean it up. Side not Reagan however was the one who GAVE the WMD's to iraq....


wow,this-was-actually-your-time,and-you-cant-face-facts

the-deficit-clinton-faced-was-larger-than-the-current-one

he-actually-payed-back-some-national-debt


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> SNAP DIZZLE! 2500 posts!!!! Let's see 270 for Mr. kerry!!!


WORD

throw ya Ls up for kerry yea.

got it out of a snowboard mag (don't actually know what it means)


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Or there's those that are...
> 
> Unaffiliated-smart, resourceful, do their homework, decide on the issue not just the party.
> 
> ...


Since when is being unaffiliated better than being partisan? I'm sorry, but I fail to understand the argument.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Justin Rempe said:


> Those that can't get a real job in their field always resort to teaching. Teaching is a very noble cause, but look at the age of the average college professor, and also, say the average TV/News journalist. Seems like a whole lot of them are from the Vietnam War era, and it also seems like it was their liberal views that soiled our government and our soldiers for years afterwards. So, those people are now in office and in the news spotlights, teaching our kids (and some of us from here), and reporting their slanted viewpoints (not facts, mind you, but specifically designed views to soil particular political candidates) to us via one of the most readily used media outlets of all time...etc etc etc. And we wonder where the responsibility for one's self went, the morals of our once decent society.


                

Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll

-TS


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> wow,this-was-actually-your-time,and-you-cant-face-facts
> 
> the-deficit-clinton-faced-was-larger-than-the-current-one
> 
> he-actually-payed-back-some-national-debt


Clinton's deficit-cutting plan was the largest in history, proposing to save nearly $500 billion over four years. Of that amount, roughly two-thirds would go to reduce the deficit, while another third would be used to pay for increased job creation and long-term investment spending, making net deficit reduction at the end of the four years of the plan about $325 billion

Looked it up, my bad


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll
> 
> -TS


 I'm going to bed, so that will explain my abscence for the remainder of the evening. Night all!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Since when is being unaffiliated better than being partisan? I'm sorry, but I fail to understand the argument.


hey what do you know you are just a janitorial engineer. 

sorry if this was already posted, but i couldn't find it.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'm going to bed, so that will explain my abscence for the remainder of the evening. Night all!


Me too, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KERRY. Woah~

-TS


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I do agree with some kerry issues, i do think people who earn 200k+ a year should have an increase in taxes. keep in mind I am a pilot in training so that would effect me down the road.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Clinton's deficit-cutting plan was the largest in history, proposing to save nearly $500 billion over four years. Of that amount, roughly two-thirds would go to reduce the deficit, while another third would be used to pay for increased job creation and long-term investment spending, making net deficit reduction at the end of the four years of the plan about $325 billion
> 
> Looked it up, my bad


your,are-ignorant


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.ihatedemocrats.com/jokes/iraq_protest.html

hope this does not affend anyone if so....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

no, not ignorant just talking out of my a55


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> hey, if you guys survived the Reagan years, whats another 4 with puppethead?


Zedro reagan was a Great president


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> no, not ignorant just talking out of my a55


that was interesting...

anyone ever seen the one with a couple college kids? they have signs that say "bombing for peace is like screwing for virginity."  i thought it was funny.


----------



## Justin Rempe (Aug 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> explain-to-me-then-how-we-came-from-the-largest-budget-surpluses-in-our-nations-history-to-one-of-hte-biggest-deficits
> 
> the-rich-get-richer,the-middle-class/poor-gets-****ed
> 
> ...


Fackcheck.org info for you...

"Wrong on the Surplus

Kerry claimed Bush "has taken a $5.6 trillion surplus and turned it into deficits as far as the eye can see." But the country never actually had a $5.6 trillion surplus. The projected surplus Kerry was referring to was a 10-year figure that was already made dubious by a weakening economy and a pent-up Congressional urge to spend. The largest annual surplus actually realized was $236 billion in fiscal year 2000, which ended a month before Bush was elected."

Basically, Bush never had a surplus worth a damn to begin with.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Who would you want for president?

LOL


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

shock said:


> All I want to say is that, I'm old. I've lived through a bunch of them (presidents). Some good, some bad, some indifferent.
> 
> No matter who wins, get on with your life. You can do anything you want, and whichever bought and paid for guy that ends up winning, don't let it stop you from doing what you want to do. Don't let it turn you into a hater. Neither one of these guys is 100% right or wrong. Neither one is likely to destroy the country or turn it into paradise, unless you let/make it happen.
> 
> ...


very true. well thought out post. thanks for contributing.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Hey Matty,
> You know the Hispanics that you see picking grapes; a majority of them are illegal. Yes they work hard but guess what, a lot of our tax money goes to these illegals in the form of social programs such as sending their kids to schools, any hospital visits, increased insurance rate for uninsured and unlicensed drivers, more police just to name a few. So they might work hard, but they are breaking the LAW. You must be to young to know this. When you get your first job you will notice on teh first pay check that about half of it gone. These are just a few reasons why. Vote Republican


yeah,and-our-economy-would-be-where-without-these-people

they-do-the-dirty-work,the-stuff-most-people-wont-do


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Zedro reagan was a Great president


about how old were you when he was president?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Justin Rempe said:


> Fackcheck.org info for you...
> 
> "Wrong on the Surplus
> 
> Kerry claimed Bush "has taken a $5.6 trillion surplus and turned it into deficits as far as the eye can see." But the country never actually had a $5.6 trillion surplus. The projected surplus Kerry was referring to was a 10-year figure that was already made dubious by a weakening economy and a pent-up Congressional urge to spend. The largest annual surplus actually realized was $236 billion in fiscal year 2000, which ended a month before Bush was elected."


ooohh


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Who would you want for president?
> 
> LOL


that's not fair, the sun was in kerry's eyes.

edit: if you wanted a president who was good at football, why didn't you vote gore?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

As of 9:20 PST CNN has these results:
Bush-234
Kerry-188
and Yahoo has these results:
Bush-237
Kerry-206


----------



## Justin Rempe (Aug 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.
> 
> Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves
> 
> ...


Typical Liberal rhetoric, coming straight out of the current DNC talking points. Weapons...already debunked and old news when it was "brought" to the attention of the general public.

As far as Republicans/Conservatives not being able to think for themselves...that's also sheer ignorance. I say that knowing that the national average of the IQ measurement between Democrats and Republicans shows a distinct disadvantage for the Democrats. Also, how about the fact that there is a severe Liberal media bias (in the order of a 12:1 ratio) for Kerry and the current Democratic party, which is probably worth a minimum of 5% points in the overall popular vote (if not more). Now, tell me who is getting "spoon fed" info from their media sources?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

The real question i know everyone is thinking of is which candidate would most likely go mountain biking.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> The real question i know everyone is thinking of is which candidate would most likely go mountain biking.


And Bush is the answer to that question


----------



## Justin Rempe (Aug 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll
> 
> -TS


Not a troll at all, but I feel I must don my waders when walking through this much BS. Besides, I could smell you from the SS forum...

Ever heard the quote;

"If you're 20 and not liberal, you don't have a heart. If you're 40 and not conservative, you don't have a brain" ?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

There is no way you would ever see kerry on a bike


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> There is no way you would ever see kerry on a bike


Actually kerry is a road biker, but road and mountain are completely seperate as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*All those going to Canada & France...*



TheSherpa said:


> For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.
> 
> *Electoral Votes*
> 
> ...


Don't let the doorknob hit you in the XXX on the way out. Good grief...what a bunch of whiners. For one thing, the thing is hardly over. For another, the rest of us lived through 8 years of Clinton without packing our bags and cashing in our chips. Some of you sound like some of those Hollywood weinies who threatened to move to another country if Bush was elected in 2000. I see those wankers are still hanging around. If Kerry gets elected, I wouldn't let him run me out of my own country...though he and some of his left wing buddies might run some of us out of our mountainbiking locations. This country is tough enough to survive Nixon, Clinton, Kerry, or Bush even if some of you aren't.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Actually kerry is a road biker, but road and mountain are completely seperate as far as I'm concerned.


exactially, however cant trash road biking does require a huge ammount of endurance, lance is a machine. Although i doubt kerry is any good


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

TNC said:


> Don't let the doorknob hit you in the XXX on the way out. Good grief...what a bunch of whiners. For one thing, the thing is hardly over. For another, the rest of us lived through 8 years of Clinton without packing our bags and cashing in our chips. Some of you sound like some of those Hollywood weinies who threatened to move to another country if Bush was elected in 2000. I see those wankers are still hanging around. If Kerry gets elected, I wouldn't let him run me out of my own country...though he and some of his left wing buddies might run some of us out of our mountainbiking locations. This country is tough enough to survive Nixon, Clinton, Kerry, or Bush even if some of you aren't.


I wanted to live in Canada even before this whole thing. I still will if Kerry is elected.
Bush being elected again is just another reason to add to the list.
Clinton didn't get us into a pointless war though...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

matt said:


> I wanted to live in Canada even before this whole thing. I still will if Kerry is elected.
> Bush being elected again is just another reason to add to the list.
> Clinton didn't get us into a pointless war though...


LOL pointless war..... how do you conclude that


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

matt said:


> I wanted to live in Canada even before this whole thing. I still will if Kerry is elected.
> Bush being elected again is just another reason to add to the list.
> Clinton didn't get us into a pointless war though...


Just for the record, kerry got us into this "pointless" war too.

http://media1.stream2you.com/rnc/072304v2.wmv


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Free country*

Many of you seem to be under the illusion that Canada is great. Well I tell you what since 4-6 of those bastards from 9/11 crossed our borders from there it is apparent there is nothing holding you back from moving. So when you get a job or if you can find one there, you know to pay bills you will come to realize that socialism and communism suck. But hey if you want to pay 50% or more of your income go and move. Remember that 10 out of 10 terrorists agree anybody but BUSH!!! Freedom isn't free, just because there are words on paper doesn't mean jack. It is because boys with balls and honor serve our country that you girls can coplain. Don't forget it!!!!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

TNC said:


> Don't let the doorknob hit you in the XXX on the way out. Good grief...what a bunch of whiners. For one thing, the thing is hardly over. For another, the rest of us lived through 8 years of Clinton without packing our bags and cashing in our chips. Some of you sound like some of those Hollywood weinies who threatened to move to another country if Bush was elected in 2000. I see those wankers are still hanging around. If Kerry gets elected, I wouldn't let him run me out of my own country...though he and some of his left wing buddies might run some of us out of our mountainbiking locations. This country is tough enough to survive Nixon, Clinton, Kerry, or Bush even if some of you aren't.


personally,i-think-clinton-was-one-of-the-best-presidents-we-have-had

your-from-texas,so-you-dont-count  
im-really-not-proud-to-be-an-american-right-now.not-because-some-hollywood-duesh-bag-said-so,but-because-im-capable-of-thinking-for-myself...unlike-many-in-the-good-old-u-s-of-a.

i-also-dont-want-to-go-fight-a-war,especially-one-i-feel-so-strongly-against

oh,seriosly-how-can-you-be-a-mountainbiker-for-bush.his-stance-on-theienvironment-is-so-horrible-its-incredible.

a-side-note..
a-born-again-cristinan,like-bush,in-the-white-house-is-a-lot-scarier-than-any-muslim-or-whatever-hes-trying-to-make-us-****-our-pants-over.

hes-not-sure-whether-evolution-took-place  
he-thinks-the-earth-is-going-to-come-to-an-end-soon,so-he-deosnt-mind-contributing-to-that

you-may-call-some-of-thatabsurd,but-it-is-a-true-part-0f-what-he-believes
not-an-attack-on-you-in-anyway-either,i-respect-you-as-a-knowledgable-member-of-the-mtb-community.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Just for the record, kerry got us into this "pointless" war too.
> 
> http://media1.stream2you.com/rnc/072304v2.wmv


good stuff


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Just for the record, kerry got us into this "pointless" war too.
> 
> http://media1.stream2you.com/rnc/072304v2.wmv


maybe-because-he-was-feed-false-information,just-like-the-rest-of-us

i-hope-you-know-that-something-like-50%-of-americans-think-iraq-was-behind-911 

most-of-the-terrorists-on-those-plains-were-from-saudi-arabia,but-we-dont-go-after-them-cause-the-bush-family-is-personal-freinds-of-them


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> good stuff


you-and-hucker-should-come-up-to-sb-this-weekend-to-ride,some-crazy-shiz-is-gonna-go-down

oh-and-bring-some-beers


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Hey Matty,
> You know the Hispanics that you see picking grapes; a majority of them are illegal. Yes they work hard but guess what, a lot of our tax money goes to these illegals in the form of social programs such as sending their kids to schools, any hospital visits, increased insurance rate for uninsured and unlicensed drivers, more police just to name a few. So they might work hard, but they are breaking the LAW. You must be to young to know this. When you get your first job you will notice on teh first pay check that about half of it gone. These are just a few reasons why. Vote Republican


Unfortunately, it is not as simple as that. Every action has a reaction. Let's say we stop all illegal immigrants and start paying american citizens a decent wage to pick grapes. You might spend less on taxes for education, and law enforcement, but now your grapes are costing a hell of a lot more. What, you don't want to pick grapes for less than minimum wage with no benefits? Me neither. Your food is so cheap in part because the labor is cheap. Americans spend a lower percentage of their income on food than any other country in the world.

I understand that US law requires that all illegal immigrants receive public education K-12. The Federation for American Immigration Reform estimates that this costs $7.4 billion dollars each year. I agree that is a large chunk of money, however, that is a drop in the bucket compared to military spending. Want to have lower taxes? Consider going to war less often. The US annual military budget is close to $400 B in total. We have spent approximately $140 billion so far in Iraq. Worth it?

Rant mode on, then I am done.

Unless you are a Native American, what right do you really have to be complaining about illegal immigrants?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Wake up*

Oh I forgot a thing or two. After reading some more rants of leftist talking points I had to point out a few things. I am not christian, but roughley 80% of our country is. There is only one religion that promotes death as a way to get to heaven. If you are so worried about the environment maybe you should thank Clinton for nafta. We have the cleanest large in dustries in the world. Clinton was a moderate compared to Kerry. He did do some good things, changing the welfare and social security, oh yeah but that was just put in front of him and he signed. If you are so stupid and I do mean stupid that you think the warwas not just you must be an issolationist. You would be an idiot to think that having 7 seperate countries security forces telling you weapons were there and not to do anything. Oh yeah I guess you didn't know that we now have a foot in the door in the middle east. Terrorists will see what happens when you poke a big dog with a little stick. Humor me and debate what I just posted.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

im assuming that people on this forum who want to move to canada are baseing it on the mountain bike scene. Because if you knew anything about living in canada it sucks compared to USA. i have never lived in canada just basing this on friends who moved from canada to USA. Thousands of people come in to our country illegially for a reason, its the best place to live.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> maybe-because-he-was-feed-false-information,just-like-the-rest-of-us
> 
> i-hope-you-know-that-something-like-50%-of-americans-think-iraq-was-behind-911
> 
> most-of-the-terrorists-on-those-plains-were-from-saudi-arabia,but-we-dont-go-after-them-cause-the-bush-family-is-personal-freinds-of-them


Kerry was given false information about WMDs in Iraq, the same information that president Bush and the entire senate was given. John Kerry is equally responsible for this "mess" we are in.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Thousands of people come in to our country illegially for a reason, its the best place to live.


thats-the-type-of-attitude-that-makes-most-of-the-world-hate-us


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*evolution*

Hey Kona biker I am not sure what his beliefs on evolution are. There is evidence both ways I personally believed it happened but there may also be a God up there. I get pissed when people start shitting on this country because I have friends there in country putting it on the line. I too may end up being over there if something else happens in our homeland. No body knows all the answers and if they say they do they are full of it. I just want as much money given to my friends over there as they need.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

no one should even care about Bush or Kerry being elected, cuz Ralph has got it this year, just wait for the recount.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Incorrect, countries dont like us because we are the most powerful country in the world, they feel inferior due to their insecurities, a lot of middle east countries teach their children that america is evil children dont even get a chance to formulate their own opinions. Its not an attitude that is my opinion and i was just backing it up with our problem with illegal immigrant.


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

Go Busho!!!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Incorrect, countries dont like us because we are the most powerful country in the world, they feel inferior due to their insecurities, a lot of middle east countries teach their children that america is evil children dont even get a chance to formulate their own opinions.


have-you-ever-left-america?
seriously-that-is-some-********-if-ive-ever-seen-it

im-not-even-going-to-respond-to-it
another-elitist-right-wing-bastard-who-lives-in-a-fantasy-world-and-avoids-what-is-_really_ true


----------



## StandAblaze (Oct 20, 2004)

shock said:


> All I want to say is that, I'm old. I've lived through a bunch of them (presidents). Some good, some bad, some indifferent.
> 
> No matter who wins, get on with your life. You can do anything you want, and whichever bought and paid for guy that ends up winning, don't let it stop you from doing what you want to do. Don't let it turn you into a hater. Neither one of these guys is 100% right or wrong. Neither one is likely to destroy the country or turn it into paradise, unless you let/make it happen.
> 
> ...


you said it man!


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> have-you-ever-left-america?
> seriously-that-is-some-********-if-ive-ever-seen-it
> 
> im-not-even-going-to-respond-to-it
> another-elitist-right-wing-bastard-who-lives-in-a-fantasy-world-and-avoids-what-is-_really_ true


wow, the negativity


----------



## Baron Von Zipper (Feb 13, 2004)

it's close, but it looks like we are all moving to Canada this spring. Bush has 269 erectoral votes!


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> have-you-ever-left-america?
> seriously-that-is-some-********-if-ive-ever-seen-it
> 
> im-not-even-going-to-respond-to-it
> another-elitist-right-wing-bastard-who-lives-in-a-fantasy-world-and-avoids-what-is-_really_ true


if you have been reading im a PILOT, international flying is kinda in my field, I'm sorrry i havent gotten the chance to take a vacation to the middle east though most of it is restricted unless you are a military aircraft and have clearance.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> you-and-hucker-should-come-up-to-sb-this-weekend-to-ride,some-crazy-shiz-is-gonna-go-down
> 
> oh-and-bring-some-beers


eyes riddin' down south dis weekend then horrygone for 2 weeks


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Remember that 10 out of 10 terrorists agree anybody but BUSH!!!


Nope.

Terrorists recruitment feeds on hate of the US. Bush is the best for feeding that hate, bar none. Osama loves Bush.


----------



## stumpyjumpy123 (Nov 3, 2004)

give him a gun, and put him in iraq. We'll see what happens


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*So did Osama love us on 911?*



Dougal said:


> Nope.
> 
> Terrorists recruitment feeds on hate of the US. Bush is the best for feeding that hate, bar none. Osama loves Bush.


Dougal, what had Bush done the first few months of his administration to warrant Osama and the boys to kill about 3000 of us? The hate was already there. And by the way, Osama would have liked to send more than a video tape these last few days before our election.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Infedells*

Being an infedell is what the terrorists hate about us. Pick up a Koran some time. Killing infedells is the only way to heaven. If you are not a practicing muslim they think you should die. Hey Stumpy??? my friend just got back and said what we need is less following of the Geneva convention and a lot more use of deadly force. Its funny how we follow this supposed international law but none of our enemies do. If you know anything about military history then the name Carlos Hatchcock will ring a bell. A man with a .308 holding back 1100 VC out in the jungle by himself. 87 shots fired 86 dead, Semper Fi mother****ers. Turn em loose and lat the boys do what they were trained to do. Does BUSH have the balls?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Osama does not love bush im thinking he enjoys hating bush/US


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> if you have been reading im a PILOT, international flying is kinda in my field, I'm sorrry i havent gotten the chance to take a vacation to the middle east though most of it is restricted unless you are a military aircraft and have clearance.


Kind of funny, your profile says you are a landscaper.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

yea that is because i am still in college, and when i became a member to this site 07-25-2004 my day job was landscaping because it was still summer


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

frank n. beans said:


> Kind of funny, your profile says you are a landscaper.


yea i figured someone would be anal and look at that so i remembered to add CFI


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

TNC said:


> Dougal, what had Bush done the first few months of his administration to warrant Osama and the boys to kill about 3000 of us? The hate was already there. And by the way, Osama would have liked to send more than a video tape these last few days before our election.


Bush wasn't the catalyst for that attack, but his reactions have turned the sympathy of the world from the US.

For a short time afterward sep 12th (different time zone here) the world was sympathetic with the US in their pursuit of perpetrators. But the current US goverment has turned that around completely. There is very little international support for the US military actions at the moment. I would go so far as to say the US in general is actively hated in many parts of the world right now.

The actions of Gutanamo Bay (sp?) and prisoner mistreatment in Iraq have further strengthened the feelings against the US.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Being an infedell is what the terrorists hate about us. Pick up a Koran some time. Killing infedells is the only way to heaven. If you are not a practicing muslim they think you should die. Hey Stumpy??? my friend just got back and said what we need is less following of the Geneva convention and a lot more use of deadly force. Its funny how we follow this supposed international law but none of our enemies do. If you know anything about military history then the name Carlos Hatchcock will ring a bell. A man with a .308 holding back 1100 VC out in the jungle by himself. 87 shots fired 86 dead, Semper Fi mother****ers. Turn em loose and lat the boys do what they were trained to do. Does BUSH have the balls?


That's the way to make the US a less safe place.

Behaviour like that feeds the hatred that terrorism breeds upon. The people in these countries probably don't even understand why your soldiers are there, but more bloodshed will do nothing but increase the number of angry young men willing to die for their country. Especially when their own relations have died at the hands and tools of occupying forces.

Then you'll be looking for even tighter controls to keep your country "safe". It's already resembling a prison with all visitors getting fingerprinted on entry.

Fear, ignorance and firepower are a sad and tragic mix.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> That was a blatantly vague comment if I ever heard one. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion and there are quite a lot of reasons nto to support Bush. IMO.


luckily your opinion doesn't count


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Dougal said:


> Fear, ignorance and firepower are a sad and tragic mix.


thats-it-right-there


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Ok, on that thing about if you vote for Kerry your uninformed or stupid or ignortant or whatever statement was made. 75%-80% of University Professorts are liberal Democrats, hmm informed people vote Democrat.
> 
> Cali is ours, all we need now is Wisc. Rep., you can have Ohio and FL.
> 
> -TS


I don't know if anyone else has responded, but your post just really poked my rage a little bit. 100% of Public College professors are gonna vote liberal because it fattens their pay check. If you look at everything in the most greedy, capitalistic way, you'll see the true motivation behind peoples actions


----------



## jcpace (Oct 14, 2004)

*low IQs*



TheSherpa said:


> Hahahahah, very, very true. People with low IQ's who can relate to the leader.
> 
> -TS


Sherpa, the personal rancor reflected in that remark I don't intend to dignify with comment, but I would like to address your negative feelings for the entire South-East and mid-Western United States. Just because the entire east coast is on a different time zone doesnt necessarily mean that they have a low IQ. Who can help that they are 3 hours ahead of us? You have a unique understanding of time zones. Go to school my son. After that, grow up.

and whether you like Bush or Kerry, there are no idiots at Yale. Bush is a weak public speaker, but not an idiot. Personally, I don't really care for either of em. I think US politics needs a revolution, something fresh. From a moral standpoint, Bush is stronger, in my opinion.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll
> 
> -TS


wow, strong argument, I dont know what to say


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

konabiker said:


> yeah,and-our-economy-would-be-where-without-these-people
> 
> they-do-the-dirty-work,the-stuff-most-people-wont-do


and yet so many people complain about outsourcing many jobs, a huge percentage of which is the same dirty work


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> hey, if you guys survived the Reagan years, whats another 4 with puppethead?


you realize that a large portion of this thread (tony, matt, konabiker, the sherpa) are not of voting age, and probably don't even remember Ronald Reagen being in office right


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea i mean our deficit means absolutely nothing. Oh and maybe Bush can try and find that 380tons of explosives that the US Army just let slip into who-the-hell-knows hands.
> 
> Republicans- Rich people/Religous fanatics/Can't look at facts/Can't think for themselves
> 
> ...


bringing the media influence into this is not a wise idea from someone presenting liberal ideas, I could go on for hours about cnn, nbc, abc, and cbs and how they are slanted


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*If only it was that simple.*



Dougal said:


> Bush wasn't the catalyst for that attack, but his reactions have turned the sympathy of the world from the US.
> 
> For a short time afterward sep 12th (different time zone here) the world was sympathetic with the US in their pursuit of perpetrators. But the current US goverment has turned that around completely. There is very little international support for the US military actions at the moment. I would go so far as to say the US in general is actively hated in many parts of the world right now.
> 
> The actions of Gutanamo Bay (sp?) and prisoner mistreatment in Iraq have further strengthened the feelings against the US.


The French had their hands so far in Saddam's pockets that if it had occurred in public, they would have been arrested. Europe is afraid of U.S. power and influence in the world in general and the mid-east in particular. Many of them actually believe that we have imperialistic aspirations there and other places. Heck, many think that this war is about the U.S. just grabbing oil and such. I'm still amazed that in the wake of the invasion of Iraq and the overthrow of Saddam, that we forget the constant aspirations of Saddam--invading Iran, invading Kuwait, and the treatment of his own people. Everyone believed that Saddam would continue this pattern, and that he had the means in conventional and WMD to make another attempt. Instead the U.S. somehow becomes the villain in this scenario because Europe (Britain excepted) and others would not act. 911 has changed how the U.S. will look at threats in the world, and how we deal with them. In the long run it will make the world a safer place even if it gets a few noses out of joint. If the U.S. really had imperialistic intentions, it wouldn't need an excuse to prosecute it.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

(i cant believe i read this whole thread)



dougal said:


> That's the way to make the US a less safe place.
> 
> Behaviour like that feeds the hatred that terrorism breeds upon. The people in these countries probably don't even understand why your soldiers are there, but more bloodshed will do nothing but increase the number of angry young men willing to die for their country. Especially when their own relations have died at the hands and tools of occupying forces.
> 
> ...


we had a couple of refugee guest speakers from iraq come our school like a month ago...and it was only untill they came to australia and learnt english that they actually found out why america and the allied forces were over in iraq...interestingly enough though...they didnt change there minds or attitiudes towards america...

(doesnt the presidant only represent like 20% of your country though...so wouldnt all the time and effort youve all put into this thread...have been better spent trying to get people to vote)


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanD said:


> luckily your opinion doesn't count


 Do you hate me now Danny?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanD said:


> you realize that a large portion of this thread (tony, matt, konabiker, the sherpa) are not of voting age, and probably don't even remember Ronald Reagen being in office right


 Lol, definitely right about that one! I even posted prior asking for more knowledge since I was just born near the end of his term.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Yesss*

Hey Dougal I guess you think that the reason we got attacked on 9/11 is because of the war that the great muslims forsaw us starting wuth them. You clowns are talking about the current day Hitlers they have been murdering people due to rel;igious differences for years. I guess you just want to sit back whils over 100,000 people in the Sudan are murdered by Muslim insanoes. The fanatical branch of islam is doing muslims no favors. Lets just hide in our caves and pretend 9/11 never happened.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Hey Dougal I guess you think that the reason we got attacked on 9/11 is because of the war that the great muslims forsaw us starting wuth them. You clowns are talking about the current day Hitlers they have been murdering people due to rel;igious differences for years. I guess you just want to sit back whils over 100,000 people in the Sudan are murdered by Muslim insanoes. The fanatical branch of islam is doing muslims no favors. Lets just hide in our caves and pretend 9/11 never happened.


it all goes back further too..... to our support of isreal and the problems of lebanon. Bin laden family got rich off american oil companies and he complains. He personally inherited over 25 million dollars...F Him


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> REAL MEN LOVE BUSH!


Wasn't Bush a male cheerleader in college?


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Wasn't Bush a male cheerleader in college?


uh, hello! Not such a bad gig.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> If you had any credible sources, you might have your own opinion, not one that Fahrenheit 9/11 gave you.


So, who'd you vote for in the last...2 elections, and why? I mean, judging by your comment, shurly you've been paying attention for some time now and are'nt one of these bandwagon nationalists that popped up right after 9/11---right?

Oh, Sherpa why, oh why did you do this to us???  
You've gone and made us just like those crackpots who USED to ride in over in the political forum!!!


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Oh, Sherpa why, oh why did you do this to us???
> You've gone and made us just like those crackpots who USED to ride in over in the political forum!!!


It was the trolls who started it, not me. It been about 15 hours and 207 replies, oops. Kinda funny how all the trolls come out and voice there opinion.

-TS


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Wasn't Bush a male cheerleader in college?


yeah it sucks being around hot girls with tight shorts. You get nice "shots" all the time


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah it sucks being around hot girls with tight shorts. You get nice "shots" all the time


Thats got to be a party line... 

Get a job at Victoria's Secret--yes they do hire guys
Hang out at sleezy night clubs--been working for me lately
Visit Amsterdam--hey! catch something communicable and european

Even in my driest days (women wise) I'd never be such a loser as to stoop to going out for the cheer squad!!  That's not inventive, that's "Pat" from SNL! Especially since none of them are going to screw you, think about it, to them you'd be their token gay buddy, you know the guy who just wants to be friends with them for who they are and all that..


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Kerry Conceded! Bush is the new President.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Anybody want to buy a Weyless 67? Check out these sweet replaceable dropouts!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Romic on a 67! That's what I'm talking about! See my ad in the classifieds!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Weyless 67 can take some serious abuse! See my add in the Classifeds!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

My vote is for the Weyless 67! See my ad in the Classifieds under "frameset". Taken a hit at Grafton!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Easy Weyless.....down, boy.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

She could be all yours for the low price of $600.00. See my ad in the Classified under Frameset!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Don't hate the weyless because she's beautiful! See my ad for the frameset in the classifieds!


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

samanderson4 said:


> Hey Matty,
> You know the Hispanics that you see picking grapes; *a majority of them are illegal*. Yes they work hard but guess what, a lot of our tax money goes to these illegals in the form of social programs such as sending their kids to schools, any hospital visits, increased insurance rate for uninsured and unlicensed drivers, more police just to name a few. So they might work hard, but they are breaking the LAW. You must be to young to know this. When you get your first job you will notice on teh first pay check that about half of it gone. These are just a few reasons why. Vote Republican


Are a majority of them illigal or are they papered migrant farm workers? ( I honestly don't know, but) what if you took them out of the equation for California economy? Who would do the work they do for the price they are getting paid? Do you think you could hack a week in the fields of Fresno picking grapes? I know I could *not*! Where would the farmers get the labor? Kick the Mexicans out and keep those jobs for the homeless/poor? I don't see anyone lining up.


----------



## DHRich (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hmmmmmmm...........*



TheSherpa said:


> For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.
> 
> *Electoral Votes*
> 
> ...


Wait..........let me check..................nope, don't care.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> People think bush messed up our economy in actuallity he has been cleaning up from the previous democratic presidents. If you take a look at smaller scales like cities and check out the ones who have been controlled by democrats for a good ammount of time, they are hurting because the economy can not survive on democratic rule. I.E. Pittsburgh.


So, would you say that Clinton cleaned up from 12 years of republican office? We were in a pretty bad recession with Bush part I, there was a republican in office before him, and Clinton took us from recession to 20+ million jobs created.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> For those who are lazy and don't really care I'm going to post the Electoral Votes of the election as they are updated.
> 
> *Electoral Votes*
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm sure alot of you guys have been here, I actually got it out of another forum, but if you have'nt here it is. http://www.politicalcompass.org/

I wouldn't by any means use it to try to educate myself, but it's just kind interesing. Read the opener then click on " Take the test"


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> So, would you say that Clinton cleaned up from 12 years of republican office? We were in a pretty bad recession with Bush part I, there was a republican in office before him, and Clinton took us from recession to 20+ million jobs created.


Hey MV.. i'm pretty sure the consitution doesn't indicate that the role of the president is to create jobs. Are you saying it is?

DALE from King of the Hill: "Don't lie to us, friend, 'cause when you lie, you make an ass out of you and me."


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> So, would you say that Clinton cleaned up from 12 years of republican office? We were in a pretty bad recession with Bush part I, there was a republican in office before him, and Clinton took us from recession to 20+ million jobs created.


Hey MV.. i'm pretty sure the consitution doesn't indicate that the role of the president is to create jobs. Are you saying it is?

DALE from King of the Hill: "Don't lie to us, friend, 'cause when you lie, you make an a$$ out of you and me."


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I took it--interesting.*



MVRIDER said:


> Hey, I'm sure alot of you guys have been here, I actually got it out of another forum, but if you have'nt here it is. http://www.politicalcompass.org/
> 
> I wouldn't by any means use it to try to educate myself, but it's just kind interesing. Read the opener then click on " Take the test"


Thanks for that link. It was an interesting assessment. I think there's a problem with the wording on some of the questions, but for something so complex, it wasn't bad. I'm not sure I agree with their categorization of my views, and that's where I saw some issues with question structure. It was a good exercise, though, and stimulates some good reflection.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Padre said:


> Hey MV.. i'm pretty sure the consitution doesn't indicate that the role of the president is to create jobs. Are you saying it is?
> 
> DALE from King of the Hill: "Don't lie to us, friend, 'cause when you lie, you make an a$$ out of you and me."


No, I just did'nt agree with Jettj45's comment of:



Jettj45 said:


> People think bush messed up our economy in actuallity he has been cleaning up from the previous democratic presidents. If you take a look at smaller scales like cities and check out the ones who have been controlled by democrats for a good ammount of time, they are hurting because the economy can not survive on democratic rule. I.E. Pittsburgh.


I mean how can you say that without casting the blame back for years and years? He says Bush part II is cleaning up from Clinton, I say Clinton was cleaning up from Bush part I and Raygun-remember, we were in recession when the last gaggle of republicans left the white house. Where does the blame end??

I guess my point was 1) I don't know if "past democratic presidents" should be blamed since when they left office, we had a record surplus, a lot more people were working, wages were going up (although some too high) not down, and the world loved us.

2) You can't blame " past democratic presidents" when the "past republican presidents" left us in worse shape then they did.

DALE from King of the Hill:" You won't be saying that when he takes all of the water from Earth and brings it back to his home planet of .....MARS"


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

TNC said:


> Thanks for that link. It was an interesting assessment. I think there's a problem with the wording on some of the questions, but for something so complex, it wasn't bad. I'm not sure I agree with their categorization of my views, and that's where I saw some issues with question structure. It was a good exercise, though, and stimulates some good reflection.


No sweat, It got me thinking when I took it. Wanna share your score? Don't if you don't want to. On the wording, I think it's a little off because it's a British website, and you know they don't speak english as good as we do......... 

www.ontheissues.org is another good one, it is a little more specific. Take the quiz, but every issue is a link to an explanation of itself. It takes a while, but make sure to open every link and read before you decide your answer.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey MV, if you weren't my son, I'd hug you.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Padre said:


> Hey MV, if you weren't my son, I'd hug you.


 MV, can I put a gun rack on my bike?


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I hope Bush wins cuz then i have a good excuse to move to Canada.


Come on man grow up if you want to move to Canada thats cool nice country. If you really want to move just because of Bush thats sad. If you dont like him start doing something about it. If you dont like the way this country is going start doing something about it. Besides what people think about Bush this is the best country in the world. I guess what I am trying to say if you think some people are messing this country up dont let them. It's like if you owned a house and all these people came over and started screwing your house up. Would you just say F--ck it I am leaving. No you would do something about it, because you worked hard for that house and you like the way it is. It starts with a few and grows from there. Man I cant stand what some of the things Bush has done to this country. Notice I said what Bush has done not what this country has done. Pretty close race so you can bet at least half the nation is not happy. Just because the man you wanted did not win does not mean you should give up on this country. Ok I am through.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Come on man grow up if you want to move to Canada thats cool nice country. If you really want to move just because of Bush thats sad. If you dont like him start doing something about it. If you dont like the way this country is going start doing something about it. Besides what people think about Bush this is the best country in the world. I guess what I am trying to say if you think some people are messing this country up dont let them. It's like if you owned a house and all these people came over and started screwing your house up. Would you just say F--ck it I am leaving. No you would do something about it, because you worked hard for that house and you like the way it is. It starts with a few and grows from there. Man I cant stand what some of the things Bush has done to this country. Notice I said what Bush has done not what this country has done. Pretty close race so you can bet at least half the nation is not happy. Just because the man you wanted did not win does not mean you should give up on this country. Ok I am through.


 Let's let this thread die. No I dont just want to move to Canada because of Bush, I agree with you that I dont like many of the things that he has done which means we should work at it. I think that Canada is a cool country but I'm probably going to stay here atleast through college and then we'll see what happens, the fact is I like the United States and despite my other posts that make it seem like I dont, I do and its just easier to go on and on ranting and exaggerating things online.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Padre said:


> Hey MV, if you weren't my son, I'd hug you.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> MV, can I put a gun rack on my bike?


Only if you ride in a flanel jersey. I think there are a few of those bikes on this board today


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Only if you ride in a flanel jersey. I think there are a few of those "bikes" on this board today


 No..... you're supposed to say "Bobby, do you know how long I've been waiting for you to ask me that." lol. FX has King Size Thursdays so I watch that a lot, lol.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


>


 More King of the Hill quotes, which is why I was motivated to put mine.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> No..... you're supposed to say "Bobby, do you know how long I've been waiting for you to ask me that." lol. FX has King Size Thursdays so I watch that a lot, lol.


My bad. Out here the Daily Show is in KOH's same time slot (for the local channels), so I have'nt been watching in a while. I'll have to check out FX.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Padre said:


> Hey MV, if you weren't my son, I'd hug you.


LOL *Squeeling like Bobby* Ok, Tony set me straight..It took me a minute but I got it now..lol


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Hey,

I know you live in SoCal, but where did you take that picture. It is great shot and a cool place I would like to check out.

Sammy (from OC)


Weyvoless said:


> Weyless 67 can take some serious abuse! See my add in the Classifeds!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Oh yeah...no secret.*



MVRIDER said:


> No sweat, It got me thinking when I took it. Wanna share your score? Don't if you don't want to. On the wording, I think it's a little off because it's a British website, and you know they don't speak english as good as we do.........
> 
> www.ontheissues.org is another good one, it is a little more specific. Take the quiz, but every issue is a link to an explanation of itself. It takes a while, but make sure to open every link and read before you decide your answer.


It indicated that I was 1 full point over to the left and .26 below the line. So I'm a tiny bit "left wing" and a very slight liberterian...not! The slight liberterian is probably right, but I'm fairly well more to the right. I'd be curious how those questions are tilted because of the British influence.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Good time BSN with you all*

Hey,

I was fun talkin Shiznit last night. I felt like I was with my friends on a long ride just shootin the shiznit. Well Later Dayz all.

Sammy


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

hey Sammy,

I just moved out to St. George Utah about a month ago. This picture was taken at the bottom of Grafton Mesa. Sweet trail, and very fun playground at the bottom.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Hey,

Now that you have moved from the OC, can you give up some of the good riding areas? I have seen a few pictures around here that you tok. They look very cool!

Later

Sam


Weyvoless said:


> She could be all yours for the low price of $600.00. See my ad in the Classified under Frameset!


----------



## Mr. Lemons (Jun 8, 2004)

*so...*

i'm happy are you?
bush and murkauski won
so all you kerryites can be sad and move to canada and poison their gene pool.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Sam,

You need to hook up with Padre ,and Stinkyone. They will show you the funnest stuff OC has to offer. Just PM one of them, and tell them I sent you.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

This thread makes me sleepy.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

*read-this  *


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> *read-this  *


That Bull5hit was almost as amusing as http://maddox.xmission.com/


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> That Bull5hit was almost as amusing as http://maddox.xmission.com/


 

typical


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> typical


thank you for stating the obvious


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Choose life*

Choose Life?

What are you, a [email protected] wham fan. Remember Wham, the [email protected] ass band that was alive in the early 80's and dead in the late 80's. Why don't you choose to not say dumb a$$ things.

Sammy



konabiker said:


> *read-this  *


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> *read-this  *


I find it interesting that you need to post the opinion of some britsh guy to prove your point. Shows how easily you are persuaded by others...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> I find it interesting that you need to post the opinion of some britsh guy to prove your point. Shows how easily you are persuaded by others...


did-i-say-anything-of-the-sort

i-love-how-you-guys-get-all-butt-hurt-with-this

stop-living-with-your-head-up-your-ass-and-start-realizing-what-is-really-going-on-in-the-world-around-you


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> did-i-say-anything-of-the-sort
> 
> i-love-how-you-guys-get-all-butt-hurt-with-this
> 
> stop-living-with-your-head-up-your-ass-and-start-realizing-what-is-really-going-on-in-the-world-around-you


ditto...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> ditto...


just-wondering

where-do-you-live?


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> just-wondering
> 
> where-do-you-live?


colorado, why does it matter?


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Slow down tuff guy.

I didn't want to make you cry! Relax and enjoy the next 4 great years.

Sammy


konabiker said:


> did-i-say-anything-of-the-sort
> 
> i-love-how-you-guys-get-all-butt-hurt-with-this
> 
> stop-living-with-your-head-up-your-ass-and-start-realizing-what-is-really-going-on-in-the-world-around-you


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> colorado, why does it matter?


bible-belt

ill-leave-now,lets-just-be-bikers-and-leave-the-politics-to-dubya


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> bible-belt
> 
> ill-leave-now,lets-just-be-bikers-and-leave-the-politics-to-dubya


Thats interesting, because I know of alot of complete morons that live in california, new york, oregon, illinois...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I Live in Pennsylvania, dissapointed in my state...

I have one honest question. Lets say Kerry Won and is now President. And you just got in a biking accident. You goto the hospital. Wouldnt you want to go and have the doctor be comepletely incharge of your treatment?

side humor
https://politicalhumor.about.com/library/graphics/kerry_edwards_inlove.jpg

Side note 
" I went to the "Official Kerry-Edwards" site the other day and attempted to nicely speak on why I was voting for George Bush.

After one post, I was removed. I did not use foul language. I did not say how I loathe John F-ing Kerry. I just stated a few facts on why I personally am voting for George Bush. Calmly, rationally.

And they shut me up quick. One post and I was booted. Typical Democrat. If it's not their opinion it isn't worth listening to.

"


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> bible-belt
> 
> ill-leave-now,lets-just-be-bikers-and-leave-the-politics-to-dubya


WOW that shirt is awesome what a ingenious idea i should have thought of that, its so original....


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


>


Priceless...loving that post


----------



## Cohiba (Apr 22, 2004)

*(pls ignore)*

Ah... nevermind.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Maybe its cuz we care about the deficeit and keeping our economy from going downhill again and actually want social security when we retire as well as moderately affordable health care and the ability to buy those prescriptions up in Canada. Kerry doesnt necessarily flip flop, he does tend to change his views on things but you have to figure that as time goes on, the issues change, and the way we look at the issues has to change too. So in that matter it seems better to have a president that is open to new ideas instead of one that is a hardass wanting to stay in the past.
> 
> Plus, havent you seen the Michael J. Fox commercial? Think of all the people stemcells could help?
> 
> Wow, I'm gona get banned for this not being in Poli-Reli-Eco Forum.


Just a ?, but have they learned anything from fetus stem cells? NO! so why would we keep studying tehm when we can get plenty of info (and have) from adult stemcells...


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3087905a10,00.html


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Dougal said:


> http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3087905a10,00.html


Cool


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Cool


Nope, our population is already growing faster than the housing market and transport systems can keep up with. This is not what we need.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> I guess what I am trying to say if you think some people are messing this country up dont let them. It's like if you owned a house and all these people came over and started screwing your house up. Would you just say F--ck it I am leaving. No you would do something about it, because you worked hard for that house and you like the way it is. It starts with a few and grows from there. .


It's more like you live in a huge apartment complex and the superintendent starts poisoning your water and throwing burning torches at all the other apartment buildings. However, on the plus side, at least we have 4 more years of a government that thinks you shoudl be able to ride a bicycle or motorcycle wherever you damn well please.


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hmmm*

[ Lets say Kerry Won and is now President. And you just got in a biking accident. You goto the hospital. Wouldnt you want to go and have the doctor be comepletely incharge of your treatment?

That depends, on whether or not you are one of the tens of millions of working class Americans who have to choose rent and food over health insurance. The dilemna is do we give the best healthcare to those who can afford it, or do we give everyone access to healthcare of a slightly lower standard.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

This is great news for the US. We get rid of a bunch of freeloadin democrats. Sorry NZ.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Crybabies*

I guess it depends on from where you are looking: 









Either way this T-shirt co makes the kale.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

HELLBELLY said:


> I guess it depends on from where you are looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they make all the best T-shirts.
I want a West-Coast-Lawn-Mower one.

I wonder when they'll put out the 
"******** vs The Rest" version.


----------

